# Erfahrung mit IPC und Touchscreen von ipc-markt?



## marcengbarth (3 November 2010)

Hallo,

hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit den Mini-IPC und Industrie-TFT-Touchmonitoren von ipc-markt?

Danke schon mal.


----------

